# Stereo Preamplifier Help



## joetama (May 31, 2007)

Hi, I am really happy with my system and love it a lot. But, I am looking at trying something new to squeeze a little more quality out of my system and I need some help. Right now my system is B&W 703 Mains, Rotel RB-1080 amplifier, Rotel RSP-1098 Processor, Arcam CD73 CD Player, Rega P2 TT, Elite DVD Player, and Digital Cable.

I am looking at replacing the RSP-1098 with a two channel stereo preamplifier for music(90% of what I listen to). I would like to keep the RSP-1098 for the processor of digital signals and run it into an input of the stereo preamplifier for movies. I have seen some people have good luck with the Rotel RC-1082 or RC-1090. But, I am curious about other brands of stereo preamplifiers. I have looked a Classe CP-500 and like it a lot, but wanted some other opinions.

I appreciate the opinions and thoughts...


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Joe,

Well,I recently picked up a Cary Cinema 11 for my system, and I really like it. It sounds great and offers a simple, yet complete, feature set (for me, anyway). I, too, was in the midst of replacing a multi-channel preamp, and was considering going with a straight 2-channel preamp. But I ended up liking the Cary very well for 2-channel duties, so I didn't need a separate pre. So, that may be a different path for you to consider. 

But to address your question directly, and give you some other options, I'll give it a go here. I don't have any direct experience with these 2-channel preamps, but this is the path I was heading down. I like my Cary a lot, and would not hesitate to recommend their other products. Here's a link to their C 306, a solid state device. And a link to their SLP 03, a tube-based design.

My friend has a very, very nice system and settled on a BAT preamp (after listening to quite a few different makes and models). His setup is so nice that I can't singularly priase the BAT, but it's definitely not hurting things. 

Another place to get ideas is AudiogoN. Sometimes I just go through the listings and say "hey, what's that?" A quick perusal there just now reminds me of other brands like Ayre, Boulder, McIntosh, Mark Levinson, Krell and many others. I don't know if you've ever gone the AudiogoN path, but I bought my Cary there, my main speakers (quite a load!) and some other stuff as well. I've never had a problem, and saved lots of money.

Anyway, those are some ideas. Nice system you have there! Good luck!


----------



## joetama (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Otto.

I have not looked much into the Ayre equipment but have heard it before and thought it sounded pretty good.

I don't know much about Boulder but will do some looking now... Thanks...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> But, I am curious about other brands of stereo preamplifiers


You didn't specify price range?

brucek


----------



## joetama (May 31, 2007)

brucek said:


> You didn't specify price range?
> 
> brucek


Well that is the thing... I don't know my budget, my ears shop for me too much...

I know the CP-500 is around $3500 so I'm going to say around that or less....


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> around $3500


I think that the Bryston BP-26 preamplifier is in that price range (without the extra DAC option). I have an SP2 which includes the BP26 circuit boards and it's truly magnificent.

brucek


----------



## joetama (May 31, 2007)

I need to make a trip up to Dayton and listen to some Bryston stuff...


----------



## joetama (May 31, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience or know anything about the Cary CPA-1?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

You did not mention if you are looking at SS or Tube Pre's??? 

With the B&W's and the Rotel amp, a Tube Pre would be a good match - IMO and for my tastes. Yours may vary.

For tube Pre's there is Audio Research, Conrad Johnson, Cary as some to consider. They are usually on Audigon used for good prices - that is if you even want to consider used.

If you also want the HT to be part of it, look for a Pre with HT Passthrough so you can have great 2 Ch but also have the HT as part of the equation.

Dan


----------

